# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  The Meaning of love

## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

Since a very long time ago, people have searched for the meaning of love. But even the great philosophers, with their profound definitions, could not fully touch its true essence. In a survey of 4-8 year olds, kids share their views on love. But what do little kids know about love? Read on and be surprised that despite their young and innocent minds, kids already have a simple but deep grasp of that four-letter word. 

"Love is that first feeling you feel before all the bad stuff gets in the way." 

"When my grandmother got arthritis, she couldn't bend over and paint her toenails anymore. So my grandfather does it for her all the time, even when his hands got arthritis too. That's love." 

"When someone loves you, the way she says your name is different. You know that your name is safe in her mouth." 

"Love is when a girl puts on perfume and a boy puts on shaving cologne and they go out and smell each other." 

"Love is when you go out to eat and give somebody most of your french fries without making them give you any of theirs." 

"Love is when someone hurts you. And you get so mad but you don't yell at him because you know it would hurt his feelings." 

"Love is what makes you smile when you're tired." 

"Love is when my mommy makes coffee for my daddy and she takes a sip before giving it to him, to make sure the taste is OK." 

"Love is when you kiss all the time. Then when you get tired of kissing, you still want to be together and you talk more. My mommy and daddy are like that. They look gross when they kiss but they look happy and sometimes they dance in the kitchen while kissing." 

"Love is what's in the room with you at Christmas if you stop opening presents and listen." 

"If you want to learn to love better, you should start with a friend who you hate." 

"Love is hugging. Love is kissing. Love is saying no." 

"When you tell someone something bad about yourself and you're scared she won't love you anymore. But then you get surprised because not only does she still love you, she loves you even more." 

"There are 2 kinds of love. Our love. God's love. But God makes both kinds of them." 

"Love is when you tell a guy you like his shirt, then he wears it everyday." 

"Love is like a little old woman and a little old man who are still friends even after they've know each other so well." 

"During my piano recital, I was on a stage and scared. I looked at all the people watching me and saw my daddy waving and smiling. He was the only one doing that. I wasn't scared anymore." 

"Love is-if you hold hands and sit beside each other in the cafeteria. That means you're in love. Otherwise, you can sit across from each other and be okay." 

"My mommy loves me more than anybody. You don't see anyone else kissing me to sleep at night." 

"Love is when mommy gives daddy the best piece of chicken." 

"Don't feel so bad if you don't have a boyfriend. There's lots of stuff you can do without one." 

"Love is when mommy sees daddy smelly and sweaty and still says he is handsomer than Robert Redford." 

"If you want somebody to love you, then just be yourself. Some people try to act like somebody else, somebody the boy likes better. I think the boy isn't being very good if he does this to you and you should just find a nicer boy." 

"Love is when your puppy licks your face even after you left him alone all day" 

"When you're born and see your mommy for the first time. 

"Love is what makes people hide in the dark corners of movie theaters." 

"Love goes on even when you stop breathing and you pick up where you left off when you reach heaven." 

"My enemies taught me how to love." 

"I know my older sister loves me because she gives me all her old clothes and has to go out and buy new ones." 

"You really shouldn't say 'I love you' unless you mean it. But if you mean it, you should say it a lot. People forget." 

"You have to fall in love before you get married. Then when you're married, you just sit around and read books together." 

"I let my big sister pick on me because my Mom says she only picks on me because she loves me. So I pick on my baby sister because I love her." 

"Love cards like Valentine's cards say stuff on them that we'd like to say ourselves, but we wouldn't be caught dead saying." 

"When you love somebody, your eyelashes go up and down and little stars come out of you." 

"Love is when mommy sees daddy on the toilet and she doesn't think it's gross." 

"You never have to be lonely. There's always somebody to love, even if it's just a squirrel or a kitten." 

"You can break love, but it won't die."

----------


## ajluni top

"Love is what makes you smile when you're tired." 

very nice sentences

love is life

thank u brother

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

u welcome
 :Smile:  :Icon31:  :Smile:

----------


## ساره

Thank you very beautiful

----------


## زهره التوليب

thank you

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

_thanks_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

everybody , wherever and whenever we always search the real meaning of love .love is compound of four letters l.o.v.e ,the definition of love differ from each person, one say that love is affection and sollicitude toward a person, it's a ling of devotion too.
other will define love as an attachment or a strong attraction to another person. the real meaning of love ,the true love is only thinks about giving all the time and never think about getting ,it's about caring and understanding by sacrificing one's self talking about love is one thing and falling is other situation .we make mistakes when we limit love between women and men ,love can be also betxeen parents and children,then, love of god ,love of your country as a good citizen .
have you ever been in love? and did you know the symptoms?
1-you watch a lot of romantic movies or listen to romantic songs.
2-you are sad when you haven't news of your lover.
3-you are in the seven heaven,you don't think without seeing the image of your lover .i mean your romeo.
these are examples of falling in love.unfortunately, love have a dark side, love can be a begining of a new relationship, or the opposite ,the end of a story .so be careful in love don't give yourself false hopes.

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

u welcome
 :Icon31:

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

thank you

----------

